# Looking For 270Bh Near Boise (West Coast)



## nippaero (Nov 27, 2010)

Friends,
We are having a hard time locating a 270BH somewhere near Boise. Any dealers out west you would recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Have you tried CraigsList.com?


----------



## AZ1972 (May 18, 2009)

nippaero said:


> Friends,
> We are having a hard time locating a 270BH somewhere near Boise. Any dealers out west you would recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a 2010 270Bh for sale. I am located in Phoenix AZ and would be happy to deliver or meet part way. We are selling it with the weight distribiting hitch, hoses, spare tank and generator. If you are interested please feel free to contact me. [email protected]


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Wheat Ridge, Co.

Linky


----------

